# Pickles



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Right now I have quick sweet pickles on ... next group will be quick kosher dills. Yummy

Anyone else making pickles?


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

I can buy pickles cheaper than I can make them---I tried 30 years ago and threw them out.
I also noticed sweet pickles are hard to find...so when I find them, I buy 10 or so jars...
tuna, chicken, ham, and turkey salad are favorites in this house.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

*Andi said:


> Right now I have quick sweet pickles on ... next group will be quick kosher dills. Yummy
> 
> Anyone else making pickles?


I don't have anything producing yet in the garden, too early and just now warming up. I've made bread and butter chips before, never made sweet pickles. You said quick sweet pickles, would you care to share the recipe?? I'm getting so anxious for the garden, I'm raising the biggest garden I've ever raised, I'm going to learn to put up so much, make salsa...etc. I even grew beets cuz I tasted some a couple of months ago and found that I loved them! They were canned from the store so I bet fresh is way better....:2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Found a link to the recipe I use ...

Making Home-made Sweet Pickles - Easy, Fully Illustrated Instructions and Recipe!


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

saw that link awhile back and used some of the info. made zucchini pickles and kosher dills, two cases worth:2thumb:. making more today. my mom used to make watermelon pickles with cinnamon and cloves. never did like them myself but dad LOVED them.


----------



## snappy1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Made Summer Squash Sweets a few days ago. My BIL gave me the squash! Free is the best way to get produce.


----------

